# 2013-14 Winter, what do you think?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Well as of now, the areas surrounding me have no elk low, lots of deer still high, and I can drive my truck into areas and higher than I can ever remember on the mountains surrounding my area. At about 8,000-9,000 feet where talking 3-4 inches when at this time of year I'm usually in 3-4 feet. One bad storm and 2 weeks of cold weather is all I've seen this winter. most hillsides especially west facing are completely bare, now even north facing ridges are beginning to watch the snow line being eaten farther and farther back. Up north I'm sure the temperatures are a little cooler but down here it's been hovering around 50 degrees for about 3 weeks now. Next week a small storm 30-40% chance is supposed to roll in and bring..... rain..... temperatures are looking to be around 60 degrees. So when is it time to worry about this winter, I don't think I've ever witnessed 60 degrees in January, or such low snowpack, or deer this high, or the cow elk not even near their wintering grounds. Is anyone else thinking that this could be very bad in the long run. There won't be much winter fatalities this year for our deer and elk herds, but if in the next year or two we get a really bad winter, the ranges are going to be dry and unprepared. I think in the next few years where looking at a pretty big population drop if the weather doesn't start changing. 60 degrees in Richfield in early February, it's just unheard of, until now. Last year 20 degrees was warm in January and February, I remember worse than -20 on the thermometer some nights.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Such is the life of wild critters in the hills, ebbing and flowing with natures will.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

We should have some concerns about the res. and lakes being filled this summer but as for wildlife. I'm not too concerned right now. We have plenty of winter to go and the wettest months(March and April) are still to come. A lot of change in the weather patterns can happen. 
How old are you #1DEER?
I have worked outside in construction for over 20 years now and we have had several warm spells in Jan.
Haven't you heard the phrase "January Thaw". It's been around for along time.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

January thaw is one thing, but we had had only 1 storm of any size all winter down south. We are waltzing into our cabins on 4 wheelers that we should not even be getting close to. We have NEVER been at the cabin on wheels this late. There is still deer up in the quakies. 
It is getting scary !!!!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

2full said:


> January thaw is one thing, but we had had only 1 storm of any size all winter down south. We are waltzing into our cabins on 4 wheelers that we should not even getting close to. We have NEVER been at the cabin on wheels this late. There is still deer up in the quakies.
> It is getting scary !!!!


Ya this isn't a January thaw, there's been no real bad weather. It's been warm since the 3rd week of December and there's no snow.

And ridgetop how often have you seen 60 degrees and rain in the forecast during January and February. A warm weeks one thing. 6 warm weeks and rain showers is another.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I don't think I've ever witnessed 60 degrees in January, Is anyone else thinking that this 60 degrees in Richfield in early February, it's just unheard of, until now. Last year 20 degrees was warm in January and February, I remember worse than -20 on the thermometer some nights.


I'm not saying it hasn't been a very dry winter because it has.
I'm referring to your comments about 60 degree weather in January and early Feb.
Check this link out. http://www.weather.com/weather/wxclimatology/daily/84701
It has happened several times in the past.
Also, it was 44 degrees last year on this date.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

One more thing.
I've been finding sheds above 7,000' and even as high as 8,800' in some areas within the last 5 years.
Except in 2011, the deer and elk stayed lower that year.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

You gotta take the good with the bad regarding weather. I don't care what anyone says, we ain't changing it so might as well learn to live with the cycles. I've seen dry, I've seen wet, I've seen hot, I've seen frozen and guess what? Life goes ever onward and I still manage to shoot a buck or two each year. But don't let me rain on the chicken little syndrome. I think you guys better stock up on some 22 shells in preparation.--------SS


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

This weather is the best thing that ever happens to deer and elk in my neck of the woods. In northern Utah, summer thunderstorms produce enough water for the critters that it isn't an issue.

If it stays dry we will have a tough late summer for us humanoids, but the health of the herds will be quite good.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes, I'm worried. The dry weather will negatively impact the fishing next year. It could really suck if the reservoirs are as low as they project right now.:sad:


However, you are talking game and they'll probably do fine, except possibly orient towards water more if it is dry during the hunts. That'll just be the theme of next autumns annual "It was a slaughter on the Monroe" thread. ;-)


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Actually, record antler growth will occur following the driest of winters and a mild wet spring. In Southern Utah, the monsoons have been both the bane of existence for scouting and hunting and a Godsend for crops and lowland winter range. So long as we get some summer and fall precip, winter ranges will be fine if they survive fire season. The animals, they do just fine during these kinds of cycles and probably do better than we do on the mountains.


----------



## rosedude (Dec 26, 2010)

Herds are definitely not moving to standard wintering grounds. No need to. Made it hard for the late hunts, but nice to be able to actually hike at the same time. East of Heber is dry as can be. My guess would be the animals love winters like this though.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Low reservior's and little snow pack is concerning ,
But last falls heavy rains state wide put range condsions GOOD going into winter.

Sounds like we might/could see a pattern shift this WEEK!!!!
A wet 6-8 week pattern right now will help a bunch.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I am worried....a dry winter means low reservoirs and bad fish conditions!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here come's the Pineapple express !!!!

The 72 hour forecast looks AWESOME ..

3 Feet of heavy wet snow on mountain tops ..

1-2 inches of rain possible in valleys ..

PERFECT!


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Did some snowmobiling up around the Monte area yesterday to check in on the family cabins. In the drive up South Fork Canyon (US-39) saw 100+ deer... unscientific count of course! South facing slopes were nearly bare up to 7500ft plus. Many does and fawns and they looked to be in great condition, the fawns looked like plump little round four legged critters... so great shape if you ask me. 
Now, on the other hand, as a property owner and with a considerable amount of investment sitting in the mountains (both financially and 30 years worth of history) the real worry is the potential severity of the wildfire season this summer. It's only a matter of time before that mountain burns, unfortunately.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Goofy,
Please send some of that down south, share the wealth !!!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

2full said:


> Goofy,
> Please send some of that down south, share the wealth !!!


Believe me, If I could, I WOULD !!!

I'm hoping south of I-70 gets ALOT of snow/rain the next few months..

I'm working on a 2014 plan that is is going to allow me, and my family, 
to spend many days this year on Fishlake, Boulder and the Paunsy..

Much nicer there when the lakes are full, and its green ...


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Believe me, If I could, I WOULD !!!
> 
> I'm hoping south of I-70 gets ALOT of snow/rain the next few months..
> 
> ...


I'm really hoping so to, 30% chance today, 70% chance tomorrow and Friday for rain and snow. Hope its wet, heavy, and a lot of it.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I'm really hoping so to, 30% chance today, 70% chance tomorrow and Friday for rain and snow. Hope its wet, heavy, and a lot of it.


If the animals are not in their traditional wintering grounds right now and they are high, wouldn't you be hoping for the worst possible scenario for the herds?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> If the animals are not in their traditional wintering grounds right now and they are high, wouldn't you be hoping for the worst possible scenario for the herds?


What?
You must be kidding?

Like the snow wont just push them back down ..?..

All the deer and elk I'm watching are in extremely good shape this year.
They appear to have plenty of fat researve remaining .


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> If the animals are not in their traditional wintering grounds right now and they are high, wouldn't you be hoping for the worst possible scenario for the herds?


Do you just like to disagree with me because its me. That statement makes no sense and has no logic to it. Don't they start out "not on their winter range" every year, and then get pushed down by weather? What the hell difference does it make what time it happens? If anything its great they've been spread out instead of all on their winter range right now. They'll move down just like any other time they would. It's not like because they know it's January its too late to go to their normal winter range. It's just frustrating to have the same 3-4 people always have an opinion like this on here. Your comment makes no sense. And I am with goofy the deer and elk are in great condition. Weathers been warm, very little snow, and those are perfect conditions for deer and elk as well as upland game, any of our wildlife to thrive on. Nothing's been burning their fat reserves yet, they'll be fine with a good heavy month of snow as long as it doesn't get too cold at the same time. Temperatures aren't supposed to drop much after this storm so I hope it brings a ton of moisture. And that is for the betterment of the herd.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Another stormy week coming, more snow on the way!

Tonight and Tuesday morning the bullseye on Richfield! AWESOME!

I was at Park city again yeasterday, FINALY, Looks GOOD. like it should.:!:.
( Freak'in awsome skiing conditions....)


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Another stormy week coming, more snow on the way!
> 
> Tonight and Tuesday morning the bullseye on Richfield! AWESOME!
> 
> ...


Yes, it was a good wet storm that hit here. Pretty good amounts, not to cold of temperatures on the way either. Should be good for water supply, vegatation, and the deer and elk if the temps keep up a little and the snow keeps falling. Tomorrow it's supposed to snow and Friday it's supposed to snow again. Hopefully the whole state will see some totals go up.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Goofy, 
Park City sucks. Come ski with me at the Bird, I'll show you how to ski a real mountain.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

blackdog said:


> Goofy,
> Park City sucks. Come ski with me at the Bird, I'll show you how to ski a real mountain.


Snowbird was hands down my FAVORITE---- In the 70's & 80's ...
That steep and deep stuff is for a young man....

Now, well into my 50's, Park city fits my skiing style very well!..:mrgreen:..
This new snow is SWEET ! .. 
Heading back up to the slopes again tommarow and sunday for this week..


----------



## Beast (Apr 4, 2010)

50's? And this whole time, I thought you was a young whippersnapper, that liked to argue!:mrgreen:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Very odd winter . Last week it snowed 10 inches and dropped to the negatives. Today it's raining and the rain has melted almost all that snow . Temps are expected near 60 all week this week . I don't think I've ever seen a February quite this strange. I guess as long as the mountains are getting pounded with snow , the valleys turning into a slop holes okay .


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

"The debate is over, climate change is real." Don't you listen to the President one eye? Come to think of it, you and he have a lot of similarities.------SS


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't know about 1-eye, but I'll pure D garr-an-tee ya Obama has something to do with this.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I hate multiple days being socked in with drizzling rain. But we sure need the water so I'm not complaining. Bring on the rain (and snow up top)!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Do you just like to disagree with me because its me. That statement makes no sense and has no logic to it. Don't they start out "not on their winter range" every year, and then get pushed down by weather? What the hell difference does it make what time it happens? If anything its great they've been spread out instead of all on their winter range right now. They'll move down just like any other time they would. It's not like because they know it's January its too late to go to their normal winter range. It's just frustrating to have the same 3-4 people always have an opinion like this on here. Your comment makes no sense. And I am with goofy the deer and elk are in great condition. Weathers been warm, very little snow, and those are perfect conditions for deer and elk as well as upland game, any of our wildlife to thrive on. Nothing's been burning their fat reserves yet, they'll be fine with a good heavy month of snow as long as it doesn't get too cold at the same time. Temperatures aren't supposed to drop much after this storm so I hope it brings a ton of moisture. And that is for the betterment of the herd.


It depends a lot on how high they have been. Many times if a big enough storm comes in many animals can get snow bound and can't get access to food and they freeze to death. It is in fact, other than hunting about the only thing that causes death to elk. I get a kick out of the backyard biologists that always have the answer to everything regarding wildlife, even if their primary answer is typically that those in charge don't know what they are doing.

Do I stir the pot with you on purpose at time????? Yep. Live with it. Stirring the pot is after all your primary function most of the time. I just happen to be a bit more pointed and direct in my manner.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I almost cant believe what I've seen today ...
Park city up in Jupitor bowl was a complete white out, heavy wet snow!

Heber , Deer creek, Provo canyon, Heavy rain!!
A snow slide across from Bridal veil almost close the hyway ...

Spanish fork river and Thistle creek looks like full blown spring run off!


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

3-4 inches at 8000-9000 feet? I call bs. I was past my waist in snow last weekend at 8000 ft on a mountain that gets alot of sun. I think this winter as been decent.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

90redryder said:


> 3-4 inches at 8000-9000 feet? I call bs. I was past my waist in snow last weekend at 8000 ft on a mountain that gets alot of sun. I think this winter as been decent.


I don't know where your from but when you can drive your truck to Manning Reservoir, or Big Lake (to those of you who know what I'm talking about) it has been a pretty **** dry winter. Don't give me expert advice on something you're not the expert. As for a mountain that gets a lot of sun..... doesn't most of Utah get the same amount of sunlight? Anyway the last snow storm helped, then it rained and melted a lot of it, 60 degrees all week should damper it a little more, but I am glad moisture finally arrived. The forecast is showing snow again next week, and I'm hoping it rolls in hard again.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> It depends a lot on how high they have been. Many times if a big enough storm comes in many animals can get snow bound and can't get access to food and they freeze to death. It is in fact, other than hunting about the only thing that causes death to elk. I get a kick out of the backyard biologists that always have the answer to everything regarding wildlife, even if their primary answer is typically that those in charge don't know what they are doing.
> 
> Do I stir the pot with you on purpose at time????? Yep. Live with it. Stirring the pot is after all your primary function most of the time. I just happen to be a bit more pointed and direct in my manner.


Your right muleskinner one snow storm probably trapped the whole herd on the mountain and they're going to die.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> ...........................Don't you listen to the President one eye? .............................................------SS


 Who's President one eye?


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

90redryder said:


> 3-4 inches at 8000-9000 feet? I call bs. I was past my waist in snow last weekend at 8000 ft on a mountain that gets alot of sun. I think this winter as been decent.


Don't know where you've been the last few months but his has been one of the driest winters EVER.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Your right muleskinner one snow storm probably trapped the whole herd on the mountain and they're going to die.


Yep that is what is I said or would say if I were Chicken Little.........at least that would explain why an experienced wildlife expert, such as yourself, never sees anything.............give it a rest you silly little bird.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Snowpack has really improved in the past couple of weeks and soon to get even better. Just last week there was only area in the green and the state average was at 70%. I follow snowpack and aquifer levels throughout the year as it has an impact on our business and it is a topic of discussion at pretty much every business meeting we have.

The herds have not been in jeopardy at any point this year with regards to drought. *The snowpack in Utah typically hits it's peak the 1st of April.* The only thing that has ever been in question has been irrigation and culinary water due to the reservoir levels. With regards to wildlife, as mentioned previously, it is the fish that will suffer if water levels remain low. Low water means warmer water and the fish are what will pay for it. Reservoir levels will remain low as it would take a few years of above average precipitation to change the current levels substantially. Reservoir levels are very low overall but thankfully the reservoirs are there and they are providing the exact service that they were designed for.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=149&sid=134181&title=utah-snowpack-


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm loving this weather, 3+ feet of snow in the mountains (Powder Mtn, Monte Cristo area) and more on the way!
I wish it would rain in the valley & snow in the mountains all winter... doesn't mess up my commute as much.

I'm no hydrologist, and I won't pretend to be an expert. The SNOTEL site closest to our family cabin shows 56" of snowpack as of this morning with a high reading this year of 61" on Feb 9. The average for todays date is 48" (16 years worth of data I'm looking at), so as of today I'd say we're doing ok (for this particular area... I'm not going to make a statement for the statewide conditions). With the snowpack peaking in this area ~26 Feb at ~55" I'm going to consider anything we get beyond now as a bonus but still keep praying for more.


----------

